# Channels at cj brown



## catfishjustin (Dec 2, 2012)

Made a trip to cj brown yesterday. Lake is at normal summer level. Caught a couple dozen shad for bait. Caught over a dozen channels. Biggest being around 6 to 7 lbs. Smallest cat was maybe 1/2 lb. Started off using cut shad and bites where slow and soft. Started using whole shad around 5 inchs long and bites got alot harder and faster. Multiple times had bites as soon as the bait hit bottom. Saw tons of carp spawning i asume, in water less then a foot deep.


----------



## catfishjustin (Dec 2, 2012)

Went back today with my dad. Caught a nice flathead. I fish the lake a lot and that is my second flathead ever from there. Would guess it was around 15 lbs. Released to get bigger.


----------



## catfishjustin (Dec 2, 2012)

May have under guessed weight by a good bit. Just measured the string i marked the length on. Was 37.5 inches. Charts say it would have been around 25 lbs. I know it might not be the most accurate way to determine weight. Easily my personal best. Pb was a 20 lb flathead from the scioto.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Just by the picture I put that fish at 22 to 24 lbs.

Nice catch!

Don.


----------



## catfishjustin (Dec 2, 2012)

Few days after catching my pb flathead i got my new pb channel. Didnt forget the scale this time. 13 lbs 9 oz. Previous best was 10 lbs. Have caught many 9 to 10 but never over 10 until this week. Best week of catfishing i have ever had.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Thats a true trophy from CJ, congrats. We gotten a few around 10 lbs there but none that size.


----------



## JSeeger (Jun 13, 2018)

Thats a great week of fishing man! Congrats.

Ive heard of some big old channels in there and the occasional flathead. Having a boat now ive considered targeting flatheads there but not done it yet


----------



## catfishjustin (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the nice comments guys. 
Jseeger if you or anyone else ever want to fish together at cj brown just send me a pm.
I know the channels get 20+ lbs there and cant wait for the day i get one.


----------



## JSeeger (Jun 13, 2018)

I may get around to fishing there this summer. When flatheads hit the spawn i tend to devote that time more to the racecar and some family stuff lol

I know of another reservoir in SW ohio with giant channels and the occasional gear stripping flathead and thats where my buddy and i spend the majority of our time chasing them.


----------



## Revan509 (Jul 13, 2021)

JSeeger said:


> I may get around to fishing there this summer. When flatheads hit the spawn i tend to devote that time more to the racecar and some family stuff lol
> 
> I know of another reservoir in SW ohio with giant channels and the occasional gear stripping flathead and thats where my buddy and i spend the majority of our time chasing them.


I know I'm reviving an old thread but I live in the Dayton area and was curious what those reservoirs were ?


----------

